# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  bergang vom beachstart zum wasserstart

## novize

hallo,
wenn ich mich in hfttiefem wasser befinde, wie genau ist dabei der bewegungsablauf? man macht, denke ich, keinen reinen wasserstart, aber ein typischer beachstart, bei man mal soeben aufsteigt, ist auch nicht mglich. 
wasserstart klappt bei mir noch nicht und will mich so langsam rantasten, auerdem hat mein neues board eine 50 cm lange finne, muss also eh in tieferes wasser.
lg

----------


## TomFlensburg

Wie Wasserstart, nur dass Du das Segel nicht schwimmend ausrichten musst.

----------


## novize

also schon mit dem oberkrper richtig runter und sich vom segel ziehen lassen? wrde dann aber bedeuten, dass ich bei wenig wenig den schotstart praktizieren msste, oder?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo novize,
eigentlich brauchst du bei hfttiefem Wasser hnlich wie beim Wasserstart, die Arme zu strecken, damit das Segel mehr Flche bekommt und damit etwas mehr Zug entwickelt. Wie beim Wasserstart ein Bein auf das Board und dann mit dem Andern krftig vom Grund abstoen. Alter das haben alle geschafft  :Happy:  dann schaffst du das erst recht. 
ben und dann Spa haben.
Gru, Jan.


      Immer wieder aktuell: www.backwinddivision.de .

----------


## novize

hey jan, 
danke fr die erklrung und die aufmunternden worte!  :Happy: 
lg
lars

----------


## erbacher

wie schafft man es eigentlich beim Wasserstart wenn man nicht mehr stehen kann das Segel aus dem Wasser zu kriegen ? Bis zu welchen Gren ist ein Wasserstart noch gut mglich ? Wie tastet man sich am besten vom Beach an den Wasserstart heran ?

----------


## Jan G-901

Hallo erbacher,
in meiner aktiven Racezeit habe ich einen Wasserstart auch noch mit 9,5m geschafft. Das ist aber sehr mhselig. Wichtig ist, dass das Segel auf der richtigen Seite in der richtigen Position liegt. Soll heien, in Lee mit Shothorn Richtung Bug. Du liegst in Luv und ziehst das Segel ber das Brett. Am besten ist, wenn die Gabel auf dem Board liegen kann. Das liftet das Segel und hilft es besser aus dem Wasser zu bekommen. Wenn der Beachstart klappt, solltest du am besten in tiefem Wasser, mit einer Segelgre von ca 5.5m - 6m und einem Brett mit ca. max 130l bei richtigem Wind ben. Ich bin kein Freund vom ben im Flachwasser. Bei meinem besten Freund habe ich, nachdem er immer wider nach misslungenem Wasserstart einen Shotstart gemacht hat, einfach die Stratshot abgeschnitten. So war er gezwungen den Wasserstart immer und immer wieder zu ben. Und siehe da Rats fatz hatt er ihn drauf. Also ran ans ben.  :Happy: 
Jan

    Immer wieder aktuell: www.backwinddivision.de .  :Happy:

----------


## latte

hi,
wasserstart habe ich mir zuerst auf video angesehen "surf powerlearning" und dann ausprobiert und schon hat`s geklappt nach en paar versuchen. 
mut halt vorher alle situationen im kopf haben auf die es beim wasserstart ankommt....segel und brett ausrichten usw. wird im video alles super erklrt.
hilfreich ist es auch wenn du am anfang die gabel auf`s heck ziehst, dann geht das shothorn nicht unter und du kannst es besser anheben.lies dir noch en paar erklrungen hier im forum durch..du schaffst das........
viel spass beim ben.

hang loose

----------


## MasterB

Ich habe mir gerade ein neues Brett gekauft (von den Maen relativ hnlich wie das von meinem Vater; ist ein Mistral Radar 125) und er meinte bei dem hat man das Problem, dass es zu kurz ist, um den Gabelbaum hinten aufs Heck zu legen !?

Ich meine es gibt sicher Einige, die noch weniger als 125 L fahren und da werden die Bretter ja auch nich mehr viel lnger ...
Da hilft dann wohl nur noch ordentlich Auftrieb mit den Beinen erzeugen ...

Bekommt ihr alle den Gabelbaum hinten noch drauf  ? Hat er seinen Gabelbaum zu hoch ?

MfG Basti

----------


## Richi

Hey Basti!

Also im Lehrbuch steht, dass man seinen Arm hinten am Heck als Verlngerung nutzen kann um dort den Gabelbaum abzulegen, bzw hoch zu drcken. Ich selbst kann ihn leider auch noch nicht, aber hrt sich vernnftig an.
Naja bung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister  :Smile:  
Hoffe ich bekomme das die Saison hin.

Hang loose

Markus

----------


## TomFlensburg

Ihr braucht die Gabel nicht aufs Brett ablegen und strampeln msst ihr auch nicht besonders. 
Einfach Mast nach oben Richtung Wind ziehen. Den Rest macht der Wind. Wenn es schwer geht weil das Segel schlecht positioniert ist, einfach am Sgeltop rausziehen. Da bekommt man es in fast jeder Position hoch. Dann mit einer Hangebewegung zum Gabelbaum und ab gehts. Evt. muss das Segel jetzt noch geschiftet werden.

----------


## Seppel

> Hey Basti!
> 
> Also im Lehrbuch steht, dass man seinen Arm hinten am Heck als Verlngerung nutzen kann um dort den Gabelbaum abzulegen, bzw hoch zu drcken.




Genau so mach ich das auch wenn ich mit meinem 6.6er unterwegs bin, geht recht gut und bei meinen kleineren Segeln zieh ich mal krftig am Mast dann sind die drauen, musst nur aufpassen das der Mast genau gegen den Wind liegt dann klappt das auch ohne Probleme.


Hang Loose

Seppel

----------


## Olli66

TomFlensburg hat alles gesagt .... das mit dem gabelbaum aufs heck legen find ich persnlich nicht sehr hilfreich .. mag zwar bei einem 150 liter board funktionieren .. nur bei kleineren boards geht dann recht schnell das heck auf tauchgang ;-) ist meiner meinung auch absolut nicht ntig .... einfach mit einer hand am board festhalten, mit der anderen vorne ber die schultern den mast packen und dann ber den kop ziehen ... bei weniger wind und hohen wellen einfach sich vom top zum board "arbeiten" ... also das segel am top packen (von dort lsst sich das board auch super einfach ausrichten) .. und dann das segel bern kopf bis zum board ziehen ;-) ... 

am einfachsten lernt man den wasserstart dort, wo man nicht stehen kann ;-) ... nach ein paar versuchen hat man dann auch shcon die ersten erfolgserlebnisse ... und von da geht dann alles ratz fatz 


gru olli

----------

